# 2019 UCI BMX Supercross World Cup bike show in Rock Hill, SC



## DonChristie (Jul 30, 2019)

The city of Rock Hill, S.C. has asked Hurricane Coaster to come on out for the 2019 UCI BMX Supercross World Cup on Saturday Sept. 14 and show off our vintage bikes. This event will be HUGE! The schedule is like this, MTB racing first, Crit racing after that and finally the BMX Supercross! There will be local vendors, beer garden, BMX stunt show, cool vintage cruisers and at the end of it all, a band will play! They asked if we could be there from about 9am - 4-5ish. Of course, you all come and go as you please. They are going to pass out awards for the bicycles there. The different classes are Prewar, Postwar, Rat/Custom, BMX and Skinny tire (this could change). More info will be posted as it becomes available.

Address: 1307 Riverwalk Parkway, Rock Hill, SC 29730

Here is a link to the BMX Supercross World Cup.

http://bmxrockhill.com/

Hope to see all of you out there!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 31, 2019)

I’ll be there! For anyone that hasn’t been here, this is a world class velodrome and BMX Park. Ivan the programs coordinator  is very vintage bike friendly and has showed up at some of our Hurricane Coaster swap meets. There is also a nice greenway to ride along the Catawba River.


----------



## carbon8 (Aug 13, 2019)

Cool, keep us posted on the classes Don. I always bring a few BMX but may bring some skinny tires or mountain bikes depending on the classes. Looks to be another great event.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 13, 2019)

carbon8 said:


> Cool, keep us posted on the classes Don. I always bring a few BMX but may bring some skinny tires or mountain bikes depending on the classes. Looks to be another great event.



The classes are as stated! Here is the official flyer and a website! Way to go RockHill!
https://bmxrockhill.com/?page_id=732


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 12, 2019)

Dont forget this Saturday is the Gripped festival in Rock Hill, SC! The event is going to be over-the-top fun day of bicycles! Free admission if you bring a vintage bicycle to show off! 
BE THERE!


----------



## carbon8 (Sep 12, 2019)

Could be one of the world's largest shows spectator wise. Over 5000+ spectators expected so the old bikes will have more eyes on them than ever. Can't wait, wish it was cooler weather but at least its dry. Going to load the truck now.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 14, 2019)

Had a great time in Rock Hill today! Weather was overcast and in the low 80s! Thanks to the city and everyone who came out! Good times! Awards were given to various classes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Good friends, good bikes, good times! We even had our own @DonChristie doing a little trick riding on his 1890 Queen! V/r Shawn


----------

